# التكييف المركزي للفلل



## Eman-1 (18 يونيو 2011)

مساء الخير

أبني منزلي مساحته بحدود 400 متر وأفكر بعمل تكييف مركزي للدور الأول 

لكن احتاج معلومات بخصوص التكلفة والفواتير فيما بعد وكل مايتعلق فيه 

وأخيرا أيهم الأفضل المركزي أو اسبليت ؟

ياليت لو تعرفون شركات تكييف في السعودية تدلوني على عناوينها لو بالخاص


----------



## Eman-1 (18 يونيو 2011)

محتاجة رأيكم .


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 يونيو 2011)

التكييف المركزي سعره ككلفة ابتدائية عالية جدا بالمقارنة من السبلت المنفصل ولكن على مدار 10 سنوات او اكثر Life Cycle Cos(LCC =10Year ستجد انك ربحت في توفير استهلاك الكهرباء الذي ثمنه بدأ يتصاعد .
التكييف المركزي المناسب للفلل هو VRF or VRV


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 يونيو 2011)

صورة لمنظومة DVM نوع سامسونج لمنظومة VRF 
رابط الصورة ادناه
http://ifile.it/lcg7mb3
نلاحظ صغر حجم القطعة الخارجية التي ممكن ان تربط معها اكثر من قطعة داخلية


----------



## Eman-1 (18 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر الله يسعدك

التكلفة في الفاتورة ايهم اقل ؟

كيف على مدى 10 سنوات اكون ربحت في استهلاك الكهرب ؟


----------



## Eman-1 (18 يونيو 2011)

اش الفرق بين التكييف الداخلي والاسبليت؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 يونيو 2011)

eman-1 قال:


> مساء الخير
> 
> أبني منزلي مساحته بحدود 400 متر وأفكر بعمل تكييف مركزي للدور الأول
> 
> ...


 
شوفي يا اخت ايمان 

أنا عندي وجهة نظر في الموضوع ....

لو الدور الأول هاتكون نسبة الاشغال فيه قليلة ( و ده في الأغلب لو كان ريسبشن و ...) 

فأنا رأي يكون اسبليت علشان تقل التكلفة الابتدائية ( وكده معناه ان الاسبليت في حالتك أحسن من المركزي )


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 يونيو 2011)

منظومة VRF تحتوي على تقنية عالية في استهلاك الطاقة تعمل على حفظ الطاقة التشغيلية(الكهرباء المصروف لعمل المنظومة) ولو اعتبرنا ان العمر الافتراضي لماكنة التبريد المركزي هي 10 سنوات وبعدها تصبح Salveg value يعني قيمة خردة (حديد فقط) فاذا كل سنة تم عمل توفير بالطاقة الكهربائية مثلا 2000$ بعد 10 سنوات كم سيصبح المبلغ وهكذا


----------



## محب الحرمين (18 يونيو 2011)

هناك شركات كثيرة لكن حسب المكان بالمملكة والنصيحة ان يكون الاتصال بعدد من الشركات واخذ عروض اسعار منهم واختيار الاقل سعرا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (18 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

بما ان التطبيق فيلا
يبقى افضل نظام نظام التكييف الداخلى - الكونسيلد يعنى او المخفى كما ييطلق علية فى الخليج
وهو يعد من افضل انواع التكيفات من حيث الاستهلاك طالما لا تزيد البنايه عن 15 ماكينة فهم يساوى تقريبا معدل استهلاك ماكينة باكيدج مجمعه لو فى حالة تغير النظام الى نظام مركزى مجمع ولا ننسى تكاليف الصاج وارتفاع نسبة التمويل للبناية

فا يفضل ان تكون الوحدات اسبليت مخفية كونسيلد 
وشكرا


----------



## Eman-1 (20 يونيو 2011)

ألف شكر الله يعطيكم العافية والتوفيق


----------



## GO_ANAN (8 مايو 2012)

*ال*



Eng.MaHmOuD . SH قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بما ان التطبيق فيلا
> يبقى افضل نظام نظام التكييف الداخلى - الكونسيلد يعنى او المخفى كما ييطلق علية فى الخليج
> ...



رأيي مشابه بعد استشارات عميقة ولكن كم التكلفة الاولية اخي 

سعر الجهاز(الكونسيلد الداخلبية والخارجية) لو افترضنا لدينا اربع غرف اجمالى المساحات 100 متر مربع
+ سعر الدكت معزول + الجريلات 
+ المصنعيات 
وهل يوجد اهتزاز للوحده الخارجية في حالة تركيبها على السطح ام يفضل وضعها بجانب الفلة على الارض وكم المسافه الاقصى بين الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية لمواسير النحاس

مع الشكر اخي العزيز


----------



## eng_hanyaly (9 مايو 2012)

بالنسبة للفلل وخاصة بالمملكة يستحسن اجهزة الكونسيلد او المخفى كما هى معروفة ولكن الاسبليت ارخص سعرا


----------

